

Hi, I’m Ben… and I Don’t Travel the World for Free - saryant
http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2015/07/26/ben-doesnt-travel-free

======
saryant
This is the subject's response to the Rolling Stone article from last week[1]
about the travel blogger who flies for "free".

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9916974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9916974)

